

Ask HN: How was Vimeo built? - sscheper

I really like the look/feel and light-weight design of vimeo.<p>Would anyone mind giving their 2 cents on what languages it was built using, or how it was built?<p>Thanks :)
======
pclark
it uses mootools for a lot of the pretty UI stuff, and it's ruby on rails.

~~~
sscheper
Thanks a lot, pclark. I really appreciate the input :)

------
unalone
pclark got the core of it. As for look/feel: part of it is a really concerted
effort on the part of the guys that designed it to keep things as streamlines
as possible; part of it is that they went over-the-top to add fun cartoony art
everywhere.

